# Black Spots on combs



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi there, I have been reading to see what the black spots on her comb mean and I get everything from fighting, frostbite to pox. They don't feel scabby and she is eating and full of energy. Any ideas? The shiny stuff on her comb is vaseline. My RIR only has it on the end tips of her comb. Thanks!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Mine has a few too. I think it's from being pecked.


----------

